# Help with 5w5d Ramsey theory?



## katiecakes

Hi everyone!
I had a scan today at 5w5d. I am intrigued by the Ramsey theory since it is so accurate. I think they say that it matters where the placenta is, not where the baby is implanted. I don't know how to tell where the placenta is in my scan. The baby is toward the left with the yolk sac above it. I believe they say that if the placenta is forming to the right it's a boy and if the placenta is forming to the left it's a girl.
Can anyone help read my ultrasound to find where he placenta is?
It was a transvag. Thanks!
X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babylove x

This early the baby and the placenta are in the same place if this is trans than you don't need to reverse the image, based off of this I'd say baby is to the left and you're probably having a girl! 

I'm having a boy and he was to the right at 6 weeks so it worked for us. But if the tech or dr didn't tell you left or right than it's not as accurate! 

Congrats :flow:


----------



## katiecakes

Oh that's what I wanted to hear!!! I hope you are right :)


----------



## babylove x

I think you've got a great shot !!!! Wouldn't hurt to ask your dr if he/sh is on the left or right !! Good luck mama :) :flow:


----------



## Hoping4Four

That theory was incorrect with my son, he should have been a girl judging by where the placenta was :) I've heard it's meant to be quite accurate though.


----------



## babylove x

I should mention I have the cyst on my left ovary indicating that's where he came fr but he implanted on the right side xx


----------



## katiecakes

This is very interesting!


----------



## HayleyJJ

Anyone else wondering about this


----------

